# Any Pastry People Here? Need to Recommend a Marble Board



## Gravy Power (Nov 29, 2012)

Friend asked me, and I told her I would go ask the same people that recommended her current cutting board :thumbsup:.

She noted that SLT sells one for $40, and WS sells one for $130.

Is there a noticable quality difference?

I think she'd prefer a custom maker if there was one out there and the price is right.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 29, 2012)

The Boardsmith sells some of the best boards I have seen and used. His maple boards are reasonably priced and can be customized. He has some listed in his subforum that are ready to ship. Plus David is a outstanding vendor.


----------



## Gravy Power (Nov 29, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> The Boardsmith sells some of the best boards I have seen and used. His maple boards are reasonably priced and can be customized. He has some listed in his subforum that are ready to ship. Plus David is a outstanding vendor.




Haha, yes, I believe she purchased a mohagany board from him per my recommendation this past May. She's looking for a marble board for rolling pie dough's and such.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 29, 2012)

Pm pumbaa. He's a pastry dude.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, sorry, marble, I read maple. My bad. Its been a long month.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 29, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Lol, sorry, marble, I read maple. My bad. Its been a long month.



As long as you don't pour marble syrup on your pancakes ...


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe check with a local granite/marble countertop supplier, they may have a piece in the size you need that they can't use for other purposes.


----------



## Gravy Power (Nov 29, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Maybe check with a local granite/marble countertop supplier, they may have a piece in the size you need that they can't use for other purposes.



Apparently she checked with one and for an 18-24, they were asking $200. I'll PM pumbaa when I get off the iPad for his thoughts as I know nothing about how quality, thickness and ability to remain cold plays into all of this.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

thicker is better.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 29, 2012)

I like a maple pastry table, my Chef's influence. For home, I have me eye on a pastry board from Fantes.

-AJ


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 29, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> For home, I have me eye on a pastry board from Fantes.
> 
> -AJ


My wife picked up the larger size at Fantes this past June. She prefers it over the marble when working on bread doughs. BoardSmith studied it in-depth a couple weeks ago -- give him a call and see if he can do something for you.

As far as marble slabs go, that 18x24 size is probably the smallest you should think about going. But if it will not stay out on the counter all of the time it will be a PITA to lug/ stash if you get it thick enough (1-1/2 inches?). Not inexpensive by any means, but a one-time purchase that will be a nice thing to have for many years. Call around to some counter/ tile installers -- you can probably get a piece from them for less then a fabricator will sell it for.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 30, 2012)

here you go http://www.wayfair.com/popups/media_viewer_images.php?sku=FRU1032


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 30, 2012)

16 x 20 x1 $37 free shipping if you buy 2


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/french-kitchen-pastry-slab/s285048 16 x 24 x1 $50 plus $5 shipping


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 1, 2012)

I pmed you but didn't see she already tried the counter top place. Look at chef rubber I use them a lot but no clue on marble honestly try another counter top place no way a remnant should be that much. Thicker is definitely better for keeping cold and any of the solid surfaces work with marble being the coldest. I use soapstone at home and have no problems with it. Where are you located I might be able to get you a piece but shipping might be crazy and difficult. Also I have a friend that found a cheap table at goodwill with a granite top and he uses that its worked well for years. As a pastry we are used to using tools for everything else such as drywall taping knives for chocolate work, and so on.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 2, 2012)

If there is a Habitat for Humanity "Restore" in the area they are often a great place for things like this, or any building recycle place.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 2, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> Where are you located I might be able to get you a piece but shipping might be crazy and difficult. Also I have a friend that found a cheap table at goodwill with a granite top and he uses that its worked well for years.



Yep, especially if you are near north Georgia.

-AJ


----------

